# My $8 Flowerhorn



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$8 each

got them at a baby age 1"

and 

now they are 3-4", beautiful color and the kok (the hump on the head) is showing 

^^

the last pic is a fader (a type of flowerhorn)


----------



## Angelgirl_24 (Jul 26, 2009)

nice fish and you cant beat the price


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah nice fish^^ cant argue with that price


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Nice Fish for that buck, I always hesitated to buy fh's at an inch but im thinking twice now lol.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

What strain of FH is that? Golden Monkey?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

cute. too bad it's going to get that lump-head thing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cory said:


> What strain of FH is that? Golden Monkey?


Yes

and

I am thinking of selling them both for $20 ^^


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Cool  I was testing to see if I know my FH strains. I surely don't know them all but Im beginning to be able to recognize the more common ones by sight.


----------

